# Mold on Fresh Figs... Advice?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We bought some nice, but underripe fresh figs at the local supermarket. We washed them, vacpacked several per package, and stored in the fridge for about four days to ripen up a little. Lots of mold spots when we opened one package up, and we tossed the whole batch.

We need some advice! Wash with some Chlorox? Blanch first? Don't vac? Eat the mold? 

How should we handle this? Kind of hate to miss the ripe-fig season, and the store ones are not usually quite ready to eat.

Thanks, as always

Mike


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@MikeLM My grandparents had a fig tree when they lived in Roseland and from what I remember, they would hold fresh figs at room temp. They first just wiped them with a towel and loosely held them on the table in a bowl. They were rinsed just before we ate them and never held in the fridge or in a plastic bag. Mostly because Glad hadn't caught on yet. Yes, that long ago. Typically it was a paper bag.

I have to head back to my daughters swim finals now and will reply more later.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would not wash in bleach I would just cut off the mold and eat the rest.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

From Google:

"Sugar, which is a natural part of the fig will sometimes migrate to the surface of the fig, causing these crystals. This sugaring is often confused with mold. This is not mold, but simply a naturally occurring ingredient. Because of the extra sweetness caused by the sugaring, many consumers actually prefer a sugared fig."

dcarch


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nicko said:


> I would not wash in bleach I would just cut off the mold and eat the rest.


ditto


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

dcarch said:


> From Google:
> 
> "Sugar, which is a natural part of the fig will sometimes migrate to the surface of the fig, causing these crystals. This sugaring is often confused with mold. This is not mold, but simply a naturally occurring ingredient. Because of the extra sweetness caused by the sugaring, many consumers actually prefer a sugared fig."
> 
> dcarch


True dat!!!


----------

